# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Chemioterapia  co na  skutki  uboczne

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam moja mama  będzie   brać   przez pół roku chemię na szczęście  nie  ta  najmocniejszą,  jednak i tak  się   boimy  jak  ja  zniesie . Prosiła  bym o wasze  zadyma   lub  sprawdzone  sposoby  jeśli macie sprawdzone sposoby  żeby się  lepiej  czuć przy  chemi  , i  jak  sobie radziliscie  ze spadajoncymi  leukocytami.  Czekam na jakie  kolejek    rady .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak tu nie uzyskasz odpowiedzi to jest wiele portali medycznych gdzie można uzyskać odpowiedź,wystarczy wpisać w google, forum medyczne, i gdzieś na pewno uzyskasz odpowiedź

----------


## pimpam

Witaj,
każdy (chory/rodzina) myśli o skutkach chemioterapii.
Znieść ją może różnie, jedni znoszą gorzej, inni w miarę dobrze. To jest kwestia indywidualna.
Poradnik - Chemioterapia i Ty (Fundacji Tam i z Powrotem). Znajdziesz w nim wszystkie niezbędne informacje.
Lekarz onkolog przepisze też odpowiednie leki.
Gdyby coś się działo to pisz - doradzimy/pomożemy!
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witaj,
> każdy (chory/rodzina) myśli o skutkach chemioterapii.
> Znieść ją może różnie, jedni znoszą gorzej, inni w miarę dobrze. To jest kwestia indywidualna.
> Poradnik - Chemioterapia i Ty (Fundacji Tam i z Powrotem). Znajdziesz w nim wszystkie niezbędne informacje.
> Lekarz onkolog przepisze też odpowiednie leki.
> Gdyby coś się działo to pisz - doradzimy/pomożemy!
> Pozdrawiam!


 Super dzięki  należności zajrzymy  na razie mama wziela  3 chemię i czuje   się   dobrze

----------


## Jużja

Wiesz co, mi bardzo pomógł taki naturalny preparat na bazie bylicy jednorocznej o nazwie uwemba. Sama byłam w szoku, bo nie sądziłam że rośliny mogą tak wiele zdziałać. Przyjmuję już trzeci miesiąc, generalnie czuję sie coraz lepiej, jakoś dochodzę do siebie, wyniki badań są lepsze. Czuję że układ immunologiczny jakoś odzyskuje równowagę, czego i wam życze

----------


## Edzia225

Moja ciocia miała zalecone spożywanie Fresubin, to nutridrinki, które dają dużo energii i siły, wiadomo potrzebnej do walki.

----------


## rosti

Te napoje Fresubin kupujesz w DOZie, prawda? Też widziałam je ostatnio. Nie wiesz może, czy mogę bez obaw włączyć je do diety osobie chorej na cukrzycę?

----------

